# Sarms



## Dukie333 (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm trying sarms and am pretty sure they don't work. I've been taking ostarine for 3 weeks now and have had some strange results. The first few workouts were great! Fantastic pumps and could feel more energy than I had in a long time. But now I feel tired all the damn time and my strength is starting to go down! I have two more weeks to go and after that if things don't change I won't be using sarms anymore.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 1, 2017)

So things are going to shit which you attribute to the Ostarine. But will keep doing it for 2 more weeks

**** that. Abandon ship imo 

And yes sarms are overhyped shit pushed by scumbags and touted only by noobs who are clueless


----------



## Dukie333 (Mar 1, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> So things are going to shit which you attribute to the Ostarine. But will keep doing it for 2 more weeks
> 
> **** that. Abandon ship imo
> 
> And yes sarms are overhyped shit pushed by scumbags and touted only by noobs who are clueless



Some say you see best results after 2 or 3 weeks. I have them anyways. Plus I'm f%$#!+# desperate!


----------



## automatondan (Mar 2, 2017)

Sounds like someone ^^^^ *cough *cough might have just oust'd themselves as a noob who is clueless......


----------



## Dukie333 (Mar 2, 2017)

automatondan said:


> Sounds like someone ^^^^ *cough *cough might have just oust'd themselves as a noob who is clueless......



I've been lifting for 40 years! So no, not a boob. But what if I was? Could I be in your secret club? Oh please Mr. bodybuilder can I be a part? I am a "noon" when it comes to sarms and gear but I'll be good enough one day to join!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 2, 2017)

Dukie333 said:


> Some say you see best results after 2 or 3 weeks. I have them anyways. Plus I'm f%$#!+# desperate!



I think desperate is probably an overstatement right? 

If things are moving in the opposite direction from what you want then look at what you are doing differently.

Added sarms.
Has diet sleep or training changed somehow?


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 2, 2017)

LOL HE CALLED DAN A BODYBUILDER!!!

sorrynotsorry




OP; what are you desperate for?


----------



## automatondan (Mar 2, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> LOL HE CALLED DAN A BODYBUILDER!!!
> 
> sorrynotsorry
> 
> ...



Im trying to post a meme that best describes my feelings right now, but sadly im having technical difficulties..... No one will ever know how I feel now.....


----------



## TrickWilliams (Mar 2, 2017)

Dukie333 said:


> I've been lifting for 40 years!



40 years and your in this position to be "desperate"?

Have you been locked up in your basement lifting this whole time?


----------



## Dukie333 (Mar 3, 2017)

toolsteel said:


> lol he called dan a bodybuilder!!!
> 
> Sorrynotsorry
> 
> ...


gains!!!!
Gains!!!


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 3, 2017)

if you ve been lifting for 40 years, have you considered TRT..??

Talk to your DR, you should be in the age range and have little issue getting a script.


----------



## Dukie333 (Mar 6, 2017)

I have cystic fibrosis.


----------

